# AutoSport International - Auto Finesse Sneak Peek...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

James from Auto Finesse very kindly asked me along to help along with prep'ing a few cars and setting up shop for the AutoSport International Show.

I managed to grab a couple of pics of some cars on display, some we quickly cleaned (very strict restriction on water in place!!) and some of the new Auto Finesse products...

Who gave this dodgy fella a pass??


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Some warning that you're going to be taking a pic next time would be nice! 

The AF stand, right by Porsche Glub GB and not far from the Pistonheads Supercar Paddock


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

One of the cars prep'd for the show on site by Auto Finesse and Midlands Car Care:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

There are some VERY nice cars on display...


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Another car prep'd today - 458:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Check this beast out :doublesho


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

As for the Auto Finesse range... there are some very nice new products coming out!!

This as yet un-named, pineapple scented wax is going to be very popular given how it will be priced! Amazingly easy to use (spread and remove) and such an amazing smell!!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Look it's the last pot of Desire!! :doublesho


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Note the THREE new waxes beneath it!

Oh and maybe a few more new products...


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

New Metal Polish anyone...?


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Not a finished pic, but what a superb looking stand! My furniture building skills put to the test!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

I will be there on Sat and Sun so pop and say hello if you're about!

Have a go with the PineApple wax too - it's awesome!! It's going to be a bargain!

Russ.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking writeup Russ - wish I was attending!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Will see you there! I've noticed the odd pic cropping up on facebook through the day.

Are you going to be on the AF stand then Russ? I'll be attending Saturday.

Hope the paintwork on the 458 is a lot better than it was last year at various events!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks like fun Russ! 

Enjoy! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The paintwork on 90% of the cars there is horrendous tbh! We only cleaned them up removing any dirt from their journey to the show.

I will definitely be there Sunday and possibly Saturday too, depending on in I need to reschedule the detail I currently have booked in.

My phone had terrible signal today, otherwise there would have been more updates!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

omg....... wish I could go , delighted to see the new products coming out 

and stop biting your nails Russ


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stand looks great guy's, wish I was going too.
Definately looking forward to see what AF have for us this year.
Enjoy your self mate :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Some nice machines, will see you Sunday Russ

Will pick some new AF products up and defo do some tests


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mad Ad said:


> Some nice machines, will see you Sunday Russ


Indeed 

I'll bring the C1 with me for you mate :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Keep the updates coming Russ. Would have been good to meet you as well as checking out the new products, shame im down in Crawley and busy this weekend. Looking for a glaze as well as many other things from the AF lot. Have fun!

Matt


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice photos and write up, Thanks.

I tried the new Metal polish when i went to AF before Christmas and it's really good stuff. We tried it on my 51 Plate fiesta Exhaust which has never seen polish and is mild steel and a little dot of polish and a few wipes over with a MF and it was increablie shiny.

Great work Guys .


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome, best of luck James, looks awesome the stand and the products!!

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks superb ! Wish I could attend.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope you guys have a great show. 

Fish


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking stand. Best of luck with the show fellas.

Looking forward to the new AF products coming out too :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Shame im going to be working. Seem's more car product manufacturers are getting in on the Autosport show now. Can vouch for the condition of some of the cars. I was there 3 year back. Car I aided prep with was in a dreadful state.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Shame im going to be working. Seem's more car product manufacturers are getting in on the Autosport show now. Can vouch for the condition of some of the cars. I was there 3 year back. Car I aided prep with was in a dreadful state.


I met someone who knows you, who is very fond of watering cans :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments on the stand guys, the lads (and lass) have been working hard on it today, I'm so chuffed with how it turned out and il get some better pics of the stand and the new products over the course of the show.

Also if any of you are about at the show make sure to come see us, your welcome to try out all the pre release stuff, you can even have a little sit down at the stand 

James


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got some LOVELY pics James and posted the blurry one of the stand deliberately so that people can't see the new stuff just yet...

Can I post one sneak peek up??


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

James B said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the stand guys, the lads (and lass) have been working hard on it today, I'm so chuffed with how it turned out and il get some better pics of the stand and the new products over the course of the show.
> 
> Also if any of you are about at the show make sure to come see us, your welcome to try out all the pre release stuff, you can even have a little sit down at the stand
> 
> James


Yeh don't forget me!!!!

The stand really does look fantastic best one yet show looks like its going to be a good one lots of great cars and tooany things for me to spend money on!!!

Definately come and say hi if your there off to sleep now ready for tomorrow 

Sian x


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I met someone who knows you, who is very fond of watering cans :lol:


I heard of the watering can rumour but surely you jest?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Did he take your somewhere nice for tea/dinner/supper/food?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> I heard of the watering can rumour but surely you jest?


Nope, he loves them! :doublesho


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nope, he loves them! :doublesho


:lol: Me and you need to talk. Thats priceless.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

stand looks great james:thumb:
i'll try and get there saturday


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

James B said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the stand guys, the lads (and lass) have been working hard on it today, I'm so chuffed with how it turned out and il get some better pics of the stand and the new products over the course of the show.
> 
> Also if any of you are about at the show make sure to come see us, your welcome to try out all the pre release stuff, you can even have a little sit down at the stand
> 
> James


Thanks James - that's very kind of you! May well just take you up on that offer :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Look it's the last pot of Desire!! :doublesho
> 
> 
> Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Desire needs to be chained down or else it'll not be there on Sunday night!  :lol:

Alan W


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Desire needs to be chained down or else it'll not be there on Sunday night!  :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Get in line Alan - I'm there Saturday


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

gutted that i cant make it, cant wait to see some more pics gonna have to do something up this way for a change?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

adlem said:


> Get in line Alan - I'm there Saturday


You know who to keep an eye on now James! 

Check his pockets before he leaves! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I want all the new AF stuff NOW! Jealous lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks good, I'll see it for real on saturday


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Russ, You seriously lack of photo skills....how could You aproach these new waxes from opposite way ?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You did well this year, it was absolutely freezing last year! Cars look sweet.

Stand looks awesome, definitely need to get some bits at the weekend.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Russ, You seriously lack of photo skills....how could You aproach these new waxes from opposite way ?


This one any better?


Image by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

when I see this stand I know visit there will not be the best for my wallet ...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> when I see this stand I know visit there will not be the best for my wallet ...


Are you coming Albert?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice pitch there Russ, any insight on this new pineapple wax, and how much it will retailing for on the market.

What about the Desire, are they going to mass produce them, or will the pineapple wax be better than Desire, or is this Desire wax a different kettle of fish comparing to there ranges of waxes them sell right now.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I missed a couple..


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know yet... trip like that to AF stand will ruin me lol 

never been on AutoSport Inter yet so will see


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice pitch there Russ, any insight on this new pineapple wax, and how much it will retailing for on the market.
> 
> What about the Desire, are they going to mass produce them, or will the pineapple wax be better than Desire, or is this Desire wax a different kettle of fish comparing to there ranges of waxes them sell right now.


I'm not sure about specifics on Desire I'm afraid... 

The Pineapple one will be cheaper than Soul... it will be very popular I'd say!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ooooo Lfa really wish I could come, deffinatly on the cards next year for sure.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats alright, no problem there, might stay in the limited edition sector, you never know, decisions can be changed later on the course of this year.

Alright, got some progress here, so this new release pineapple addition wax will be cheaper than the soul, your right there all the way, that will be a mega success on here, Autofinesse will sell strong on that product, due to the price bracket.

Thanks for the input Russ, hows the new unit coming along.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The stand looks excellent :thumb:

Will definitely be popping over to see you guys


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going Russ on Saturday
even my lovely wife is going with me
:thumb:
she cannot wait as well for the show


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm actually gutted I cant make it this year!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stand looks very pro as expected from you guys, hope the show is very profitable your Company as i'm aware they charge a fortune for stands at these events with past experience at other shows, everything extra, look forward to reviews on your new products and possibly some good deals to test your new products, great review again and thanks for sharing guys say hello to another Scotsman Paul Diresta for me as he will be a star in the next few years


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some stunning motors there :argie:, set up looks really good as well.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great write up Russ looking forward to getting these new products to add to my growing collection i think theres a need for a detailing bag from auto finesse to keep it all in:thumb:


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

jealous much


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I was up there yesterday droppin off a few bits. Some nice cars up there. Still debating if u should go up on sunday or not


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Products and stand look awesome.

I hadnt planned on going to the show but seeing these pics has made me think i should be so i might try and get there on Sunday. I'll definitely pop over and say hello if i do :thumb:

Cracking work guys :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Check out my Facebook Page or Twitter for a quick wax update...

The one on the left is the one I've got my eye on!!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

That stand looks terrible - for my wallet!

Coming up on Saturday so will pop over and relieve you of some of your stock.

It is nice to see the car care side of the show expanding. Your stand looks like it'll be one of the best - hope you brought plenty because I think it's going to be a popular one.:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Will it be cash only at the show or will I be able to melt my credit card?:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I do believe he has a card machine


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I do believe he has a card machine


Good news......I think!:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looking great there boys have a very show...

Hows about some sample kits of all the new products then 

can they be offered to DW members?????

:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking write up and some more goodies to skint myself out on :lol: 
Can't wait to try some new bits


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just in case you missed pics in the other thread - the word is out on the new bits!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

if your going, book tickets online & print at home, using discount voucher code "ASL1" gets you 2-4-1


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

A few better pics (not great as the lighting is not great in this place)





































Service with a smile :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks like an awesome show, will have to try and attend it next year..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The stand looks awesome in those pics mate, it was defo worth the effort!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Top man Russ, many thanks for posting up, Autofinesse the pitch looks very professional and very well laid out, the names of your products are spot on the ball.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Russ, did You take a sniff of other than pineapple new waxes smell ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well guys looks very very good what about some reviews on the new gear soon and a little deal to get them tried out


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks a very nice presented stand, may have to come have a look if i get the chance to come this weekend.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking really good guys, i cant make it though as going to Edinburgh for the weekend but looking forward to more pics


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

James B said:


>


See a nice yellow hood makes for much better presentations that the standard Mini hood that Mer(chants) use in shopping centres. 

Fish


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looking good :thumb:

see you'll later on


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

We were also there yesterday and saw James and Co. 

Great set up and some amazing cars.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Im attending with the father and misses. Need to sneak a purchase in when she's not looking!! Haha


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Auto Finesse stand looks awesome
bought some awesome new products to test 
and one of the photos at NEC with James his girlfriend Sian , myself with my wife and
Russ ( Midlands Car Care ) photographer

what a show guys

what a cars there
products etc

Thank you James , Sian , Russ for superb service

Awesome day:thumb:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice to see you and Jacob and to meet your wife 

I met a load of other people today including Jay @Miglior, Rob @GTechniq and a number of other members off here. Hope to see a few more tomorrow


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

What a day
I meet owners of lamborgini , ferrari , porsche , tvr etc. they are very interested to get my service

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's certainly a good place to pick up work. 

There may be a Noble and a few 911's from me soon!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

new products to test tomorrow 
metal polish and trim dressing 
my wife was shocked about lovely smell of new pineapple wax
:thumb:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't tell James I sold you a metal polish!!! 

Lol it's not technically out yet so let him know what you think of it. 

I'm hoping to smuggle some Wraith out.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Don't tell James I sold you a metal polish!!!
> 
> Lol it's not technically out yet so let him know what you think of it.
> 
> I'm hoping to smuggle some Wraith out.


Hope you got deeeeep pockets Russ:lol:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Don't tell James I sold you a metal polish!!!
> 
> Lol it's not technically out yet so let him know what you think of it.
> 
> I'm hoping to smuggle some Wraith out.


well
is like you said
special customer like me can get it 
easily

of course I will let him know


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think- maybe I will come tomorrow as well , some guys would like me to come
Waiting for phone call
:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Jakub555 said:


> I think- maybe I will come tomorrow as well , some guys would like me to come
> Waiting for phone call
> :thumb:


Think you should J


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sound lovely when you can shocked people what is detailing , what you can do with the cars and also how good are Auto Finesse products
:thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

I look forward to hear how you get on with the Metal Polish Jakub. I tried it at the detailing day and i look forward to being able to buying it.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

I will let you know asap 
I think tomorrow or monday
No problem Bentleya


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

some photos with amazing machines , Autosport show at NEC


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

